# Bessacarr E695 - water heater problem



## 104153 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hello,
Does anyone have any advice before I go and pay for a workshop to look at my water heater problem!
At Newbury at the weekend, had Solar panels installed, plus inverter etc, and also had the gas converted to refillable LPG.
We were not on electric hookup.
The water heater DID work after both of those things had been done.
But later on that same day, the water heater stopped working.
Now that we're home, we've checked, and the water does heat up on electric, but not on Gas.
The gas on switch has 3 LEDs, one for one, one for problem igniting, and one for problem with battery. Neither of them are lighting up.
Any clues ?
Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

My 625 has a fuse block under the charger unit (which is under the wardrobe floor) As I remember the gas igniter is fused with several other circuits, fridge & cooker igniter's for example , so unlikely to be a fuse unless these are out as well, however as this is the area where the solar panel will have been connected in, I would be looking for a displaced wire as a simple cure.

Otherwise, I have read somewhere on the forum that the Carver water heaters have an expected 5 to 8 year life span 8O


----------



## SHAUNSDAD (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking at the manual for mine in the fault finding guide it says

OPERATING ON GAS

When switching on from cold- No indicator lights come on

CAUSE

No power supply
Reversed power supply

CURE

Check wiring connections
Check polarity of connection from caravan wiring to wallswitch
Correct polarity and replace fuse


Hope this helps
If you need I can copy the manual and email it to you

Ian


----------



## 104153 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Polarity check*

Hi Ian,
Thanks.. checked the switch and there doesn't look to be a problem with the wiring to the switch.
I don't know how to do the rest of the checks, so may need to get some further help.
Regards
Teebag


----------



## SHAUNSDAD (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello Teebag

I know I'm asking the obvious but is the 12v switched on at the main switch?. On the water heater there is also an overheat switch. I'm guessing that it is something really stupid wrong. As I said if you want a copy of the manual just PM me with your email address and I will send it to you

Ian


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Teebag

Try clicking caravan fault finder for hints and tips, although if all the lights are off it does sound as though it's probably something simple somewhere in the 12v circuit.

There's also some useful Carver-related info (and spares) available on Arc Systems which might come in handy.

Incidentally, I first got both of these useful links off other people on this forum. So thanks to whoever it was that posted them originally.


----------

